# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Martian Notifier, smartwatches, Martian Watches, Irvine, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Martian Watches

"MARTIAN – Voice Command Watches for iPhone & Android" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Martian Notifier smartwatch alerts discreetly and with style 

 Published on May 2, 2014




> Priced at a low $129, the Martian Notifier flaunts classic analog style and advanced phone alerts.

----------

